# My new Ford F250 security suxxxxxxxxx



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

I just purchased a New F250 about four months ago and I've had my door handles popped three times already. Does Ford actually believe that the plastic door handles will keep criminals out? I decided to just leave my doors open and let whoever have their way with it. I can't believe a truck that costs so much is so easy to get into. I think I'm gonna go back to my dodge trucks, never broke into once. Anyway I'm just ****** so I needed to blow off some steam. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

Ya, that happens all the time. I replaced my front door handles with rear door handles so there isn't a lock to pop. You just really have to trust your keyless entry system will work every time.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

My buddy did the same to his. They can still pop it with a screwdriver I'd imagine. Well if they wanna get in they're gonna get in regardless.


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

Ya, if they want to get in and there aren't any locks to pop, they're going to break a window. Just try to watch where you park. I got an alarm from Clifford for under $300 that has a pager and lets you know when someone is messing with your car. It actually worked one day. I was eating lunch in the River Oaks shopping center (on my birthday!) when the pager started beeping. I ran outside and the guy took off when my alarm started.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Man you have been broken into 4 times in that short period of time? WOW


BTW if you really want to go back to Dodge, please see my add in the classifieds


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

I rather have the door handel broken in to than them breaking the glass then rain and mess inside. do you have a alarm or not .


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

I have the stock alarm which isn't worth a ****, I haven't had a chance to upgrade. I live on the decent side of town and get broken into when I'm out running errands. I think I'm gonna invest in a good alarm and see if that helps.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I replaced my front handles with rear ones also, don't but fooled though, all they have to do now is jam the screwdriver between the door and the handle. These devices help with that a little bit, but as stated earlier they will just break a window if they have to

http://www.jimmijammer.com/


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

They all have plastic handles, but even the crooks know there is nothing to steal out of a Dodge....J/K


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Mine was stolen for a grocery store parking lot on a Sunday about noon and ended up in San Antonio Texas unharmed. I live in Baytown. The Cops told me that the thief's just needed a ride. Now this truck is lifted 7" and has 38" tires on it and 488 gears. Now If I was looking for a ride I think I would find something less obvious and gets a better gas mileage. They did get in by popping the door lock but other than that the truck was fine


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

FISHINGARTIST said:


> I just purchased a New F250 about four months ago and I've had my door handles popped three times already. Does Ford actually believe that the plastic door handles will keep criminals out? I decided to just leave my doors open and let whoever have their way with it. I can't believe a truck that costs so much is so easy to get into. I think I'm gonna go back to my dodge trucks, never broke into once. Anyway I'm just ****** so I needed to blow off some steam. Thanks for listening.


Guy I work with has a dodge dualie: somebody at the chuck-e-cheese in Katy just drilled a little 1/8" hole in the door handle frame and got right in: it took him a day or two to figure out how they got in, but you can just stick a piece of wire in that hole and work it around a little bit and it'll pop right open: factory alarm doesn't go off or anything. In other words, dodge ain't much better.


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear your story, My f250 just got stolen yesterday. I know the feeling


----------



## stangit92 (Aug 24, 2006)

they make these security plates that can be installed inside the door to prevent theives from popping your locks they cost about $40. I believe All Out Off Road carries them and also installs them. 

In the end though if someone wants what you have bad enough there gunna take it. To bad they have made laws that restrict the use of boobie traps


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

There is a brand called Jimmi Jammers also.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Don't think they can't get in a Dodge either. Mine got hit outside of Firehouse Saloon one night. Pried the door handle back and jimmied the lock open.

What I didn't know is that they knocked the door lock linkage on the drivers door too. I found out the hard way when I locked the truck when it was running. When I tried to unlock the door with the key, it didn't work.

Sadly/gladly, I was able to unscrew the radio antenna, and slip it behind the door handle and have the door opened within seconds.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I had my F250 broken into at Deerbrook Mall at Christmas a couple of years ago, it did not take the POS 20 minutes to get into the truck and completely gut the inside, it was as clean as it came from the dealer, glove box emptied, presents gone (and the truck was stuffed), fire gear, radios & pagers, checkbook. 

By the way never leave your checkbook or anything else with personal information that you don't have to, this turd wrote all kinds of checks and the one that got him was a mail order purchase for an ad in a police type magazine.


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

id tape a twenty dollar bill to the dash to get someone to steal my f250 !!


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

*F250*

I park mine offf Homestead and 610 every day and they still won't steal it. Would one of you guys like to borrow it for a day or two and try your luck. It always seems like the vehicles that I want to keep get stolen and the ones that need to dissapear don't.


----------

